# Cerebral Bloodflow and the FOG



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Following a seizure, there can be intercranial pressure from cerebral edema (swelling). This is suspected to be the cause of the prevalence of migraine and ocular migraine headache in the Epileptic population. I had an isolated seizure, and I remember feeling a lot of strange pressure sensations in my head, following the seizure. And, I did develope ocular migraines a few months later, and my MRI does show minimal diffuse lesions which many migraine sufferers also show on their MRIs. 
One of the explanations for mental confusion after a seizure, is the fact that cerebral blood flow becomes somewhat "unregulated". It normally regulates the available oxygen in the brain, to match the changing metabolic needs of the brain processes. But, post seizure this regulation can go "off-line", and the resulting mismatch between perfusion (tissue oxygen content) and metabolic process demands..... results in "BRAIN FOG".
From Wiki:

_If humans show similar uncoupling of perfusion and metabolism, this would result in hypoperfusion in the affected area, a possible explanation for the confusion and 'fog' patients experience following a seizure. It is possible that these changes in blood flow could be a result of poor autoregulation following a seizure, or it could in fact be yet another factor involved in stopping seizures._

But if you have brain fog, you knew this intuitively already. Wouldn't functional MRI or SPECT or some other imaging be able to
notice if your perfusion and metabolism is uncoupled?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I've never had anything on my MRIs, had migraines since I was a kid.

Fmri and spect scans are going to be near impossible to get outside of a clinical trial


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

youre very convinced about this seizure idea arent you


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I kinda think that having one seizure wouldn't cause any kind of disorder. Unless it was some fever induced… status epileticis…severe kind if thing


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

kate_edwin said:


> I kinda think that having one seizure wouldn't cause any kind of disorder. Unless it was some fever induced&#8230; status epileticis&#8230;severe kind if thing


Depends on the severity of the seizure. One seizure can do a lot of damage. There are seizures, and then there are seizures. There are people and then there are people. 
Myoclonus is a common symptom from epileptic seizure. It is unwanted movement due to muscle spasms caused by disordered electrical activity in the brain. Palatal myoclonus has several forms. I have fluttering in my ears when I move my jaw a certain way, am exposed to intense light or certain noises. It is not really bothersome, but I didn't have it before the seizure, and I had it afterward.
If I had to give myself a diagnosis, this would explain it:
http://members.tripod.com/lisa_mapes-ivil/stapedial_myoclonus/
And, migraine is also a frequent complaint of epileptics, as is depression. So....


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

newyork said:


> youre very convinced about this seizure idea arent you


 Jah! Here is some more research that says you shouldn't allow yourself to be abused during your developemental period. It makes your limbic system
electrically excitable. (vulnerable to seizure).
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0149763403000071

And, epileptic activity is not a binary thing. It is not a "you're having a seizure, or you are not". If you have epilepsy, the brain is never quite at equilibrium. There is peri ictal electrical activity that can be observed in between seizures. Not necessarily a good thing.
And, if you don't have epilepsy and have never had a seizure, that doesn't mean that you don't have unwanted electrical activity in your brain that might manifest itself as visual snow, or that you can't benefit from an Anti Epileptic Drug (aka lamictal).


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

you "shouldnt allow" yourself to be abused?????? children dont have any control over being abused...


----------



## 39417 (Nov 18, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> I've never had anything on my MRIs, had migraines since I was a kid.
> 
> Fmri and spect scans are going to be near impossible to get outside of a clinical trial


I got a SPECT scan at the AMEN clinic. They do a superb job on the actually scan itself (I think/thought) but they didn't tell me much of anything to do AFTER the scan.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

CaleQuo said:


> I got a SPECT scan at the AMEN clinic. They do a superb job on the actually scan itself (I think/thought) but they didn't tell me much of anything to do AFTER the scan.


lol. what did it show?


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

newyork said:


> lol. what did it show?


Recently read his book "Change your brain change your life ". It may be a bit unorthodox to use SPECT as a basis for all diagnosis, but I'm not sure Dr. Amen belongs on "the quackwatch web site". He explains his reasoning in the book. Paraphrasing: It helps the patients buy into the physical nature of psych illness, and his treatment. What is the satisfaction index for mental health care, - anyway?.... 15%?.... 25%?


----------

